# Name of drill bit ?



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I've been told that you can purchase a drill bit that has extensions for drilling holes in 2x4 2x8 for speaker runs post room construction. I was wondering what they are called so I can ask the next time I'm in my local HW store. 
Thanks much
-john


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

There are a wide variety of types and manufacturer's names for such solutions. Every large hardware/home products store I've been in recently has these various drill bits. Go to the electrical aisle and find the installation tools section. You'll find various types, diameters, lengths, etc. of drill bits used for old work running of wire through framing. There will also be fiberglass wire "fishing" rods in the same section, along with other specialty tools that make such activity easier to accomplish.

Some bits require a high-torque, slow speed drill. Others work better with a higher speed drill. If you're not experienced with such activity you may encounter a variety of unforseen problems. These can vary from finding you bought the wrong bit or drill,:duh: to electrocution.:raped: Please do your homework before trying to drill up into spaces inside walls blindly, or hire a professional who already has the right tools, knows how to use them, is experienced and insured. There are training videos available from 'The Training Department' that are very good for explaining and showing how to perform this type of work efficiently and safely.

Best regards,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
ISF, THX, SMPTE, CEDIA

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

You're probably thinking about a spade bit. I have a set of Bosch spade bits and two extensions.

Here's a small set. You can get the extensions separately.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Ah, Thanks for the info and the warnings. I still need to map out the wire routes and the structure of the ceiling.

-john


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've seen some extra long flexible wands with bits on the end for running up/down walls and through perlin. Those are pretty long too... several feet. I watched an alarm installer use one once. Not sure what they are called exactly, but I was somewhat like Alan... fearful that he was gonna hit an electrical wire, but he was blindly drilling away.


----------



## chasw98 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie:
I believe you are talking about a D'versibit. It comes with an attachment that will let you bend the flexible shaft up inside the interior of a wall space. They come in a variety of lengths and drill bits. You can view it here:
http://www.lashen.com/vendors/Greenlee/hole_making.asp

Alan is right when he cautions about the use of one and striking electrical wires. What you might think is a 2 hour project could turn into a trip to the ER and electrical work and interior wall rebuilding. In specific situations they are great, but beware. Back in my installer days, there was a whole bag of tricks we would use to work on homes or businesses that were already finished. This was but one of them.

Chuck


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup... that is exactly what I was referring to. I thinking since john mentioned "post room construction" that these might be more of what he is looking for.


----------



## chasw98 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Yup... that is exactly what I was referring to. I thinking since john mentioned "post room construction" that these might be more of what he is looking for.


We call 'em "paddle bits" where I come from Pilgrim!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, different terminology, but same product. we call them Flex-Bits, and even still there are different types of "bits" on the end of the flexible rods (freeform or bellhanger bits, spear head, etc etc...). And Alan is correct, your local home improvement store should have them in everything from 1' to 6' length bits.

And as mentioned before, be aware of electrical, as well as plumbing (especially the "outgoing" plumbing! :nono: And a side note on the drill, pay attention to the drill, I have had installers break thumbs (with bigger drills and auger bits) and break noses because they were just trying to zip through and not paying attention...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Break thumbs and noses??? OUCH!!! :raped:


----------

